# Food Safety News - 10/14/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 14, 2021)

*Face egg shortage or adopt national standard are choices for Massachusetts*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 14, 2021 12:05 am
The country is ready to panic over all sorts of shortages, but Massachusetts has something specific to fear: an egg shortage. It is so bad a possibility that some call it an “Egg Armageddon.” And unlike some of the shortages causing empty shelves around the country, the possibility of an egg shortage has Massachusetts politicians... Continue Reading


*Salmonella outbreak linked to tahini and halva from Syria expands in Europe*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 14, 2021 12:03 am
More sick people and Salmonella types are part of an outbreak in Europe linked to tahini and halva from Syria. More than 120 people have now been affected since 2019 in Germany, Sweden, Norway, Denmark, and the Netherlands with at least five types of Salmonella linked to the outbreak. Officials have provided Food Safety News... Continue Reading


*Very few details available from FDA for ongoing foodborne illness investigations*
By News Desk on Oct 14, 2021 12:02 am
The Food and Drug Administration is currently investigating four foodborne illness outbreaks. There are few new details available about the outbreaks since the agency’s update a week ago. The investigation information includes: An Outbreak Advisory including a recall in the outbreak of Salmonella Thompson linked to seafood. On-site inspection, sample collection, and analysis has been... Continue Reading


*Little change in Salmonella prevalence of pigs in UK*
By News Desk on Oct 14, 2021 12:01 am
Results of a study suggest that Salmonella prevalence in pigs at slaughter in the United Kingdom did not change much from 2013 to 2019. Findings are from an abattoir-based survey that sampled cecal contents pigs in nine British pig abattoirs during 2019. The cecum is at the start of the large intestine. Salmonella was isolated... Continue Reading


*Hepatitis A patient count more than doubles among patrons of Virginia restaurants*
By News Desk on Oct 13, 2021 04:12 pm
Health officials in the Roanoke, VA, area say the number of hepatitis A infections linked to three Famous Anthony’s restaurants has more than doubled, with 20 people requiring hospitalization. The Roanoke City and Alleghany Health Districts report the patient count jumped from 14 to 35 cases since the most recent update, according to WFXR radio.... Continue Reading


----------

